# Adwords on my site?



## Republicofstates (Aug 2, 2006)

Let's see... its worthed to have Adwords on my site? What about my designs in the middle of ads.... probably of my competitor... 

What are the advantages of Google Adwords?

What are the disadvantages?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

First, let's separate the terms 

Google Adwords is what businesses use to drive traffic TO their websites.

Google Adsense is what website owners put on their pages to monetize their traffic with contextual ads.

For an ecommerce site that is selling t-shirts, I think ads of any kind are generally a bad idea. You can lose a potential sale for a click worth pennies.

It also makes it seem like you aren't serious about selling t-shirts (in my opinion). It's like you aren't completely confident in your products, so you are wiling to send your customers elswhere. 

I think in general, Google Adsense is a great way to monetize content based sites.

Google Adwords is a great way to advertisin your site and get targeted traffic to your t-shirt store.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

No no no no no no no, and finally... no.

Ads are for putting on sites that aren't yours


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Solmu said:


> No no no no no no no, and finally... no.
> 
> Ads are for putting on sites that aren't yours


If you put them on your commercial site I will personally come to your house and slap you.


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

This is part of an article on Squidoo: 

Having competitive products in your AdSense ads actually helps you, not hurts you.

When people get to a website, a whole bunch of things have to happen before they take out their wallets and buy something. A lot of those things have to do with trust and meaning and understanding and confidence. The vernacular of your site, the story it tells, the way it makes me feel (insecure? safe? confident? panicked? stupid? engaged?) is probably the single most important element in turning a stranger into a friend before they have a chance of becoming a customer.

So, Google AdSense ads across the top increase confidence. They’re recognizable and safe for the surfer. They make it clear that there are alternatives. They demonstrate confidence on the part of the site builder. Analogy: All car dealers do better when they’re on the same street.

Think about that. It’s a wicked expensive purchase. You only do it every once in a while. Shouldn’t dealers strive to be far from each other? Shouldn’t they try very hard to hide the fact that Nissans and BMWs even exist?

Of course not. You’re not stupid. You already know that the other cars exist. Having the dealership as one in a long row of dealers makes you more confident in your purchase, not less.


*I dont know what do you think is it good or bad... I still haven't started putting it on my tshirt sites but my content sites love Google Adsense.*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think the Google Ads across the top of an ecommerce site add confidence to the shopper. If the shop isn't making enough money on their product sales that they need to ad advertisements, who's to say the shop won't close up tomorrow?

That's the feeling I get when I see ads in an ecommerce shop.

The auto mall analogy doesn't really fit because a t-shirt is a very small ticket purchase. Customers know there are 1000's of t-shirts out there, but they are on your site for YOUR unique t-shirts. Why distract them (and possibly confuse them) with ads?

That's just my opinion though


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

Republicofstates said:


> Let's see... its worthed to have Adwords on my site? What about my designs in the middle of ads.... probably of my competitor...


Google Adsense



Republicofstates said:


> What are the advantages of Google Adwords?
> What are the disadvantages?


At your site Google Adsense rather suits the site design


----------

